# e92 m3 to Gtr.....



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys, 

havent posted in a while, i ve read and reread half the forum to get as much insight as possible, before asking questions, 

I m on my second e92 m3, and find myself questioning whether getting the m3 (about 3months) was the right move, and if paying to get out of the this m3 deal is the right thing to do....

find myself looking at GTRs in the wee hours like some clandestine porno habit!

I m wondering if anyone has made the move from m3 to gtr, and has any advice for me, 

in terms of the running costs, m3s arent cheap, but how much more are we talking gtr wise,

my mileage isnt high, 8k a year roughly i d say....

i d be looking 45-48k ish.....

thanks in advance guys/girls, 

james


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the M3 but would never swap the GTR for one....

I think Chris Harris did a "shoot out" with the GTR, M3 (his actualy car) and a Porsche.....that might help you....

Auto Car part 1 and 2 I think

The GTR was Litchfields...so a very early model.....one of the firsts in the UK


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I swapped from my m3 to gtr just on Saturday. 
My worry before test drive of gtr was build quality after having a few Germany weapons including 996 turbo. 
What can I day but they are very well put together and a comfortable place to be. 
The way the gtr goes is amazing leaving the m3 for dust. I suppose it's similar to my turbo but with a lot less lag. 
For me I wanted an auto as my commute has got a lot worse. I looked at c63 Audi r8 and m3 dct (my m3 was a manual) and they all paled in comparison to the gtr. 
If like me you are planning to finance your car then you will have a pleasant surprise as the residual values are much higher than any of the Germans. 

Fuel economy and service costs should be fairly similar and insurance is also similar. Altogether it was a no brained for me. 
Some things that were important when I was looking was sat nav and warranty and so I went for a 10 plater for peace of mind. 
I dealt with Tony and Chris at middlehurst and can highly recommend these guys. 
My gtr came with a few tasty extras such as Alcon brakes (originals are a bit shite) and Tony had reverse camera fitting sorted. 
You must try one and trust me you will not be disappointed. Don't hesitate to PM me if you have questions


----------



## SBR (Jul 13, 2010)

I was in the same boat as you. Came from m3 V8 to gtr. I bought a my10 brand new just over a year ago and can honestly say i have never looked back. The m3 was a great car but a gtr is on another level. Speed wise, handling wise, traction wise and in my opinion looks wise there is no contest. 
There is a lot said around costs, service/tyres/fuel. It is more expensive but not to the tune i think the impression most potential buyers have. Tyres are arond 400 quid a corner. M3 tyres (michelin cup +) were circa 350 quid, so hardly any difference. Fuel wise over a year my trip computerbis avg 15.6 mpg against 18.2 on m3, again not a massive difference. The only real difference is the servicing but only if you use a nhpc. It is every 6 months. As a comparison. Bmw in 18 mnths was one service at circa 250 quid and gtr after 12 months being 2 services is circa 800. One thing to remember there are specialists who can be cheaper. Also gtr is a supercar compared to m3, s o hey it's gonna be more expensive.

There is also a lot of warranty warnings all over thisvsite but i will be honest i believe the gtr is pretty much bullet proof. If you using it for just spirited road driving then it is as solid as any german competitor.

My last bit of advice. Drop the m3 and take the plunge. You too will never look back.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

SBR said:


> My last bit of advice. Drop the m3 and take the plunge. You too will never look back.


This man speaks the truth.... German cars are not all they claim, Jap cars are...


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Guys

Thanks ever so much for taking the time to post your experiences, 

nice to see positive Feedback with situations close to my own! 

Anyone local to me (south London) who wants to let me have a nose around their car, maybe take me for a spin, I hope that's not too much of liberty, I d be very grateful obviously happy to contribute too some v power...

Thanks again lads

James


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I would be quite surprised if there isnt a meeting down that way, Hows about you check the meetings and events forum and see if you can gatecrash one of them... most folk at the meets are more than happy to bore you to tears with tales of their cars, me included


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have made the swap and best move I made....the GT-R is on a different planet in comparison to the M3.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Seems like lots of us have done this swap*

Me too. I think the weaknesses of the GTR as a daily driver by comparison are well documented. Its a 2+2 not a proper 4 seater like the m3, its not as refined in terms of transmission and its a bigger wider car.
The M3 is a great all rounder, the best compromise you can buy probably.
Having said that the Nissan is perfectly good at the hum drum.
But the GTR as everybody has pointed out is in a different league performance wise.Much more exciting, attracts lots of positive attention and feels loads more special.

It also doesnt look like thousands of other pretty much identical M bodykitted 2.0 diesels!!


----------



## SI-R (Apr 21, 2011)

This is exactly the swap i made. Had an E92 coupe for the last year and a half and found it a great car to drive but the GTR is in a completely different league all together. The only shocking thing i am finding is i am getting more MPG out of the gtr than i did the m3


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Had a very kind offer of a ride out from one member, 

Going to hpc Bromley on Saturday to have a look at a car they have for sale (seems expensive IMO) and hopefully get the missus round to the idea! 

thanks again too everyone whose taken the time to reply, much better response than I could've expected, 

Making the figures work is the hurdle now! 

Thanks

James


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

james1 said:


> Had a very kind offer of a ride out from one member,
> 
> Going to hpc Bromley on Saturday to have a look at a car they have for sale (seems expensive IMO) and hopefully get the missus round to the idea!
> 
> ...


Where there's a will there's a way.....I find it best just to come home with a new toy and then it's too late! Sure she does not speak to me for a couple of days....and she reckons that punishment:thumbsup:


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

james1 said:


> Had a very kind offer of a ride out from one member,
> 
> Going to hpc Bromley on Saturday to have a look at a car they have for sale (seems expensive IMO) and hopefully get the missus round to the idea!
> 
> ...


James drop me a personal message. I might be able to how you how a gtr will cost less than your current m3

I had a pleasant surprise when I came to change


----------



## james1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Where there's a will there's a way.....I find it best just to come home with a new toy and then it's too late! Sure she does not speak to me for a couple of days....and she reckons that punishment:thumbsup:



I Mention that I use to change my girlfriends every 5mins and instead of that I now change my cars! That usually keeps her quiet,

This time I may have to go down the bribery route.....

James


----------

